

Socrates was wrong to state the unexamined life is not worth living - mathoda
http://mathoda.com/archives/207

======
danohuiginn
For a slightly more broad-based look at this, try In Our Time:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/history/inourtime/inourtime_2002...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/history/inourtime/inourtime_20020509.shtml)

As for the article: yes, everyone's views are skewed by their personal
perspective. The way to minimize that is to consider things rigorously - which
is surely what philosophy is trying (not always successfully) to do.

